# E8400 OC @ 3.6GHz



## ftbeme (Oct 19, 2008)

So I just managed to fix my 8GB ram issue by upping the FSB voltage, when i decided to OC my processor.

So I put it at FSB 400 with a x8.5 multiplier whch came out to 3.6GHz.

Now my question is, Is 50C at idle too hot for an E8400 running at 3.6GHz on stock cooling.

while I am typing this
Speed fan reports: system at 31C
CPU at 49C
Aux at 23C
Core 0 and Core 1 at 56C

Everest doesn't show my CPU temp.

Asus ProbeII reports 49C for CPU

Real temp reports 49C core0 and 50C core1.

Which reading should I trust? And do these numbers seem alright?

The system has not had a stability issue yet, but I also have not tried gaming, but I will later.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what is it at load if its over 60c i would back it down


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

i wouldnt let it go higher than 66 or so... not more.. but if its lower than that on load, go ahead.. im running mine at 3.8 stock volts lol, its at 43 idle and 54 load! XD i love Big Typhoon  and a 400mm fan.. lol hehe


----------



## ftbeme (Oct 19, 2008)

hmmm, ok so no higher than 60-65C. But is that for the CPU temp or the core 0/1 temps.

If its for the CPU temp, then I have no problem.

If the Core temps can't go above 65 then I have a major problem.

EDIT: so I read that i should only concern myself with the CPU temp which answers my question above.

Now my new question is that, apparently intel chips have been know to report wrong temperatures, and I tested my OCed chip by playing an MMO and it shot up to 73C, but the computer said nothing, no beeps, no lag, no instability. I turn off the game, and the CPU temp immediately dropped down to 49C.

Is there a good chance that my processor is misreporting the temps??

I have an Antec Nine Hundred as my case, seems like the air flow should be fine.


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

If it drops immediately then it might be unsafe... I have a problem though.. My motherboard wont let me raise vcore? at least it seems so... i type in 1.25 volts in the bios on VCORE but CPU-Z says 1.224? Ill try raise it again to see if it even moves..


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> i wouldnt let it go higher than 66 or so... not more.. but if its lower than that on load, go ahead.. im running mine at 3.8 stock volts lol, its at 43 idle and 54 load! XD i love Big Typhoon  and a 400mm fan.. lol hehe


400mm? Custom case?


----------



## ftbeme (Oct 19, 2008)

On Asus P5Q Pro i have my settings as

CPU ratio: 8.0
FSP frequency: 400
DRAM frequency: 1066

Vcore/CPU voltage: 1.3
FSB voltage: 1.6
DRAM voltage: 2.0
NB Voltage: 1.32

SO i figured out my problem, TOO MUCH THERMAL PASTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

guys, when they say put a very thin line, PUT A VERY THIN LINE! I redid it, still had too much, redid it again with the bare minimum i could stand to put and my temp dropped 10C.

I then flipped my back fan on my Antec Nine Hundred to blow in instead of out, and I now run 45-49C at load with a 3.6GHz over clock.

I think tomorrow I might try for 4.0 GHz to see the temps, but yeah, OCing the wolfdale E8400 to 3.6GHz from 3.0GHz is very possible on the stock fan, and it isn't even near pushing the temperatures.

Thanks for all who helped.

And if anyone reads this to get info in the future, do not put too much thermal paste, took me 3 times to get it right, but like they say, third time is the charm!


----------

